# 19/1/14 Jazzmo’thology presents *JAMMIN* @ Bar 414 Brixton with *The Westley Joseph Collective*



## Bar 414 (Jan 6, 2014)

Back by Popular Demand! – this stellar night of live performance is not to be missed! On Sunday 19 January, 7.00p.m., Bar 414 in the heart of SW9 welcomes the 2014 return of the phenomenal Westley Joseph Collective for its monthly residency! Expect a surprise guest to add to the fun!

Sunday 19th January 2014
Showtime 9pm
*The Westley Joseph Collective *
featuring:
Westley Joseph, drums
Noreen Stewart, vocals
Dave Ital, guitar
Orefo Orekwue, bass
Lex Cameron, keys
+ Jazz Jam

Delicious cuisine prepared by ETTA’s SEAFOOD KITCHEN in the first-floor Lounge!

Bar414 & Jazzmo’thology Members FREE
Membership available

Bar 414,
414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton,
London SW9 8LF

E-mail: jazzmothology@gmail.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/BAR-414-Brixton/309311687896?ref=br_tf

HOW TO GET THERE ::
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line)
Rail = Brixton mainline station

Daytime buses: 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5
Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions: Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk100 yards till you see KFC on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2014)

Is this jazz night still every Sunday?


----------



## Bar 414 (Jan 17, 2014)

han said:


> Is this jazz night still every Sunday?



Jazzmo’thology as from February will be every 2nd & 4th Sunday of the month at Bar 414.


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2014)

Cool...


----------

